# where is leisure battery



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi
just bought a starspirit and still trying to find my way around , does anyone know where the leisure battery is located in the 2002 model, 
Also if anyone knows where i can find manuals would be a bonus.
:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about under a seat?

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I think this is your 2002 Handbook:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi ronnierome, welcome to the forum. I hope the documents are what you were looking for.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly looking through the whole handbook it still doesn't say where the battery is stored. But I bet it's under either cab seat or just behind under the dinette seat.
It does say a securing strap is provided.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Ronnie revisited today at 20.06pm.
.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It would be nice to know if he has found it.


----------



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi 
sorry people for not replying but been checking the van over , found the battery under the seating in the floor of the storage unit , can also be accessed from the outer locker.
still finding my way around and done a few simple fixes the last owner neglected. 
also found it has a fitted night heater that works so thats saved some money which i am going to spend on fitting a solar panel .


----------



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

yes sadly the manual is lacking in some areas but very useful for others


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We all hope that you will continue to keep us informed and hopefully, change your status from "Junior Member" to "Senior Member" and that you will enjoy using your new project.

There are no silly questions (although at time there may be many silly answers...🙄 0), only the one's that you don't have the courage to ask, but ask away as there will always be a response to any questions - many of us gain much pleasure helping others.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update. A solar panel is one of the single most useful pieces of kit you can add to a van.

Without wishing to teach my grandmother to suck eggs, please remember that it will add weight to your van. Possibly worth visiting a weighbridge to check the addition against your Maximum Gross Plated Weight (MGPW).

Welcome to the forum.
.


----------



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

Tried to post this 5 mins ago but just disapeared .
am after some more advice lol , i have found the van has a night heater (not found where its installed yet). we managed to get away sat night to twice brewed, so filled tank with water. on returning home we decided to drain all the water due to the weather deteriorating, we had to run all the taps to drain the tank as i couldnt find a drain tap underneath , also drained the hot water heater.
since i have done this the night heater has stopped working , might be coincidence but just wondered if anyone had any ideas of location of a drain tap or why the night heater would stop if no water.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Many drain valves are located INSIDE the fresh water tank and can only be accessed via the much larger entry point on the top of the tank - for ours, to access the drain valve I have to lift out the central rear cupboard, open the supports there, open the screw topped tank entry point and then fish around 30 cm below and to the left by about 15 cm - not easy to find until you know where yo look.

The hot water system will only refill if you a) close the automatic drain valve, b) fill up the freshwater tank and then c) open hot water taps and switch on the pump until a clear stream of water issue.

Only then will the hot water system fire up and deliver HOT water.

Hope that gives you some clues. The auto drain valve may well operate if the external temperature is 7C or below and many people use eg clothes pegs to make sure it stays shut in use.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But I don't think the lack of water in the system should stop the space heating system working Dave?


----------



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

thanks both , gives me something to ponder over, only thing i can think of is if the wiring for the night heater is somehow wired into the water system. i'll wait until the weather gets better before i start crawling about .


----------



## ronnierome (Jan 22, 2020)

You were bang on Penguin !! vale inside tank .
think i may know what is wrong with night heater now but will get back to you all when i trace it


----------

